# IPv6 zu IPv4 funktioniert nicht [solved]

## manuels

Hallo,

ich habe hier einen Linux-Rechner an einem IPv6-Kabelmodem.

(Auf dem Rechner läuft Debian, aber Linux ist Linux und in diesem Forum ist nomalerweise ein recht kompetentes Publikum  :Wink: )

Soweit kappt das ganz gut, allerdings kann ich mich mit einigen IPv4-Adressen nicht verbinden.

Beispielsweise gibt es ein Timeout, wenn mich mit 193.175.154.5 zu verbinden versuche oder "pinge". Auch ein traceroute liefert nur Sternchen.

Die Routen sehen so aus:

```
$ /sbin/ip -6 route show dev wlan0

2XXXX:XXX:f621:8500::/64  proto kernel  metric 256  expires 1007507sec

fe80::/64  proto kernel  metric 256 

default via fe80::ce35:40ff:fedb:42a9  proto kernel  metric 1024  expires 1797sec

$ route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0

169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 wlan0

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0
```

Und die Device-Konfiguration so:

```

$ ifconfig  wlan0

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr c4:d9:87:4a:a8:fd  

          inet addr:192.168.0.16  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: 2XXX:XXX:f621:8500:c6d9:87ff:fe4a:a8fd/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: fe80::c6d9:87ff:fe4a:a8fd/64 Scope:Link

          inet6 addr: 2XXX:XXX:f621:8500:4412:e897:a52c:1b18/64 Scope:Global

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:414450 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:151511 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:588953931 (561.6 MiB)  TX bytes:14686175 (14.0 MiB)

```

Was gibt es da für Hürden eine Verbindung zu einem IPv4 aufzubauen?

PS: Wenn ich IPv6 lokal deaktiviere (net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=0) kann ich auch keine Verbindung zu 193.175.154.5 aufbauen.

----------

## py-ro

Was bringt dich auf die Idee das hätte irgendwas mit IPv6 zu tun?

----------

## manuels

Achso, guter Einwand.

Wenn ich mein Handy als WiFi-Hotspot nutze und dann vom Laptop die IPv4-Internet-Verbindung des Handys nutze, kann ich mich mit der genannten IPv4-Adresse verbinden.

Andere Computer, die ebenfalls über IPv4 verbunden sind, können sich ebenfalls mit der IPv4-Adresse verbinden.

----------

## py-ro

Hat immer noch nichts mit IPv6 zu tun...

Mach doch als erstes mal nen traceroute auf die IP, dann sollte man ja sehen wo es hängt.

----------

## manuels

Hier ist die Ausgabe:

```
$ traceroute -4 193.175.154.5

traceroute to 193.175.154.5 (193.175.154.5), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 1  * * *

 2  * * *

 3  * * *

 4  * * *

 5  * * *

 6  * * *

 7  * * *

 8  * * *

 9  * * *

10  * * *

11  * * *

12  * * *

13  * * *

14  * * *

15  * * *

16  * * *

17  * * *

18  * * *

19  * * *

20  * * *

21  * * *

22  * * *

23  * * *

24  * * *

25  * * *

26  * * *

27  * * *

28  * * *

29  * * *

30  * * *

$ traceroute -6 193.175.154.5

193.175.154.5: Address family for hostname not supported

Cannot handle "host" cmdline arg `193.175.154.5' on position 1 (argc 2)
```

----------

## py-ro

```
ip route get 193.175.154.5
```

Bitte mal davon die Ausgabe.

Gibt es iptables regeln? 

Das ein -6 auf eine v4 Adresse nicht funktioniert ist klar.

----------

## manuels

```
$ ip route get 193.175.154.5

193.175.154.5 via 192.168.0.1 dev wlan0  src 192.168.0.16 

    cache 

```

Die iptables sind leer:

```
$ sudo iptables -L

[sudo] password for manuel: 

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination         

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination    
```

----------

## py-ro

Schau auch mal in die raw tables, ansonsten schickte dein Rechner entweder nichts raus oder dein Gateway verwirft die einfach.

Könntest mit tcpdump testen.

----------

## manuels

Superb, dieses blöde Kabelmodem hat ne billige Firewall drin   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## py-ro

Also lag ich mit verwerfen doch schon gut.  :Smile: 

----------

